# Where do you see GBAtemp



## JPH (Oct 7, 2007)

Where do you see GBAtemp in a couple of years?


----------



## jinqui242 (Oct 7, 2007)

It'd be nice if the forums had a web address like:

http://forums.gbatemp.net

So I could bookmark it easier.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 7, 2007)

On the google error list.


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 7, 2007)

I can see it being in a similar position to what it is now, majorally Nintendo.
There will be more features, ROM downloads won't be coming back.
n00bs will still be present, probably still bugging the important people (like me).


----------



## dice (Oct 7, 2007)

The site will be sold to Jack Thomson


----------



## JPH (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> The site will be sold to Jack Thomson


who's jack thomson?


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The site will be sold to Jack Thomson
> ...


I'm Jack Thomson, put down the joystick, son.

Seriously though, I see it getting more popular, and more often referenced by popular internets culture. I'm taking bets on when we show up in a Penny Arcade strip. I think it'll eventually happen.


----------



## lagman (Oct 8, 2007)

Ten years.... as an honor student on high school.
Making me feel really proud.


----------



## Spikey (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> Ten years.... as an honor student on high school.
> Making me feel really proud.Â


GBAtemp will be an honor student?


----------



## theorgan (Oct 8, 2007)

hopefully dead.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Oct 8, 2007)

Probably like a leech on a Different Nintendo HandHeld Console


----------



## lagman (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ten years.... as an honor student on high school.
> ...



Well in ten years it will be 15-16 years old.
Don't kill my _joke_ Spikey!


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 8, 2007)

Couple = 2
Ten = 10

2x10=20
In 20 years, half of us will be gone, mthrnite might be dead.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> 2x10=20
> In 20 years, half of us will be gone, *mthrnite might be dead.
> 
> 
> ...




OUCH that was cold man ...lol


----------



## springah (Oct 8, 2007)

gone. too many idiots are taking over.

imo


----------



## Spikey (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## phoood (Oct 8, 2007)

Completely unfamiliar.


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 8, 2007)

Still, miraculously, called GBAtemp, and new youngsters joining asking what this legacy "Two Dimensional" "Sprite-based" "Cartridges" are that are so-called "GBA."

I think that in ten years, handheld systems will not exist. They will simply be implants in the skin (or elsewhere) that receive various games or applications via RFID or Wi-Fi (802.11z? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

However, there will still be homebrew hardware and software, hence the existence of GBAtemp.


My second view of GBAtemp in the some future is buried under the snow caused by nuclear winter... 

...or /b/nvasion. -o-


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Infinitus @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> Still, miraculously, called GBAtemp, and new youngsters joining asking what this legacy "Two Dimensional" "Sprite-based" "Cartridges" are that are so-called "GBA."
> 
> I think that in ten years, handheld systems will not exist. They will simply be implants in the skin (or elsewhere) that receive various games or applications via RFID or Wi-Fi (802.11z?
> 
> ...


Ten years dude...not 50.


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> Ten years dude...not 50.



According to Murphy's law, a possibility of ten years.


----------



## JPH (Oct 7, 2007)

Where do you see GBAtemp in a couple of years?


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 8, 2007)

It will still be here... hopefully.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have seen this site grow over the years and watched it adapt to what the gaming world is doing around it.  As long as it keeps evolving as it so wonderfully has i can see it doing well for years.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 8, 2007)

if gbatemp still exists in 10-20 years, I'd expect it to be perhaps as recognized as the somethingawful forums or neogaf


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> I can see it being in a similar position to what it is now, majorally Nintendo.
> There will be more features, ROM downloads won't be coming back.
> n00bs will still be present, probably still bugging the important people (like me).


this site used to host commercial rom downloads?

when was this?


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 8, 2007)

Death would not stop me from posting...
.. are you _that_ certain that I'm alive _now_?

(bwahahaha)

*rattles chain*


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 8, 2007)

archive.org


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm Sorry to say but i don't see myself as an active member in ten years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I might cross over to the Sony forums...

J/K 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know where it would be in ten years. I am tempted to test out my time machine and find out.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(legendofphil @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I can see it being in a similar position to what it is now, majorally Nintendo.
> ...


Apparently you didn't study your Gbatemp History.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 8, 2007)

Nintendo Themed Pr0n


----------



## Jaejae (Oct 8, 2007)

/b/tard invasion
Seriously though, I think it will be pretty much the same, community wise that is, of course there will be one or two new Nintendo handhelds.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 8, 2007)

i picture it being the same.. well.. more hackers will be here.. more n00bs.. more experts.. more people like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol, but still awesome i wonder when they will pick the new mods/admins??!?! hahaha, just kidding just kidding



EDIT: spelled kidding wrong


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 8, 2007)

I picture it being brought down by Nintendo or something, when their anti-pirating rules become much more strict.


----------



## TaMs (Oct 8, 2007)

ten years.. hmm....... gbatemp will be the same or it doesn't exist anymore. maybe 1-2 new features like 24/7 live webcam of lagman's room.


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 8, 2007)

yes, the wayback machine


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> ten years.. hmm....... gbatemp will be the same or it doesn't exist anymore. maybe 1-2 new features like 24/7 live webcam of lagman's room.


----------



## xflash (Oct 8, 2007)

making money


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 8, 2007)

More newbies, More idiots.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> More newbies, More idiots.



I fear this is already happening....what with NSider closing down, all the most die-hard fanboys had to find another place to talk about their favorite company and systems.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > More newbies, More idiots.
> ...



True, True.


----------



## Costello (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> More newbies, More idiots.


If you prove unable to produce better/more constructive posts, I'm afraid you will slowly become one of them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







It's actually funny to read all these different scenarios.
To all the pessimistic visionaries: we (the staff) will always be there to make sure your foreseen disasters never happen


----------



## JPH (Oct 7, 2007)

Where do you see GBAtemp in a couple of years?


----------



## lagman (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> ten years.. hmm....... gbatemp will be the same or it doesn't exist anymore. maybe 1-2 new features like 24/7 live webcam of lagman's room.



*GASP* It was a matter of time, I suppose.
*turns the camera on*


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > More newbies, More idiots.
> ...



I answered the question, what more do you want?


----------



## Costello (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> ...


to use your own words: less newbies, less idiots


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 8, 2007)

.


----------



## flai (Oct 8, 2007)

Only the anti-piracy rules getting stricter. I love GBAtemp but its an inevitability.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 8, 2007)

new kids may ask what is "GBAtemp" meaning?
because they don't know what GBA is, even DS.
At that time, there will be lot of other new system out.


----------



## flai (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Doggy124 @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> new kids may ask what is "GBAtemp" meaning?
> because they don't know what GBA is, even DS.
> At that time, there will be lot of other new system out.



http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=History_of_GBAtemp


----------



## WK416 (Oct 8, 2007)

In ten years, GBAtemp will become a victim of senility. It will forget it's cherished members and refer to everyone as KiVan.

...Nah. GBAtemp will live forever.


----------



## bobrules (Oct 8, 2007)

Think about how much the world had changed in the last decade. In ten years all forums will be dead IMO.


----------



## lagman (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> Think about how much the world had changed in the last decade. In ten years all forums will be dead IMO.



hmmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_forums

But if the Myspace sh_ee_ts still popular in 10 years...I'll be pissed


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2007)

Forum posts will be videoclips posted on YouTube. Of course, instead of the current low-res, blurry, jumpy webcam videos of people with too much mascara, automated software will analyze people's faces, and transfer their movements, facial expressions and gestures to their animated avatars. Sound editing software already enables filtering your voice on the fly. So you will have your opinions spoken by your avatar in the voice of your choice, and it will be as simple as talking to a webcam. tl/dr will become tl/dw (didn't watch), and that's about it. 

Of course, with posts becoming video clips, spelling will become a thing of the past, and the only spelling we see will be LOLspeek on cat photos.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 9, 2007)

In the Future on gbatemp.net,, the noobs who want to play GBA games on a R4 will take over the place and cause massive damage to the forum by spaming and asking idiotic questions. The admin will give up and say 'Hell with it' and close down GBAtemp.net

They will be spin-offs of GBAtemp which members will make in hoping to be JUST like the founder of GBAtemp (but they will never be anything good as GBAtemp.net).


The noobs will move onto other forums, destroying the Internets. Who knows? maybe they will develop into good members, but they will always be known as noobs, noobs who asked to play GBA games on a R4.




I think thats better than my last post, don't cha' think so?


----------



## JPH (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> Couple = 2
> Ten = 10
> 
> 2x10=20
> In 20 years, half of us will be gone, mthrnite might be dead.



mthrnite...dead? Not with the orb of shabalabalbaba (or whatever the hell it's called!).

I meant a "couple of years", but for some reason typed "couple ten years"


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 9, 2007)

it will be further overrun with retarded children


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 11, 2007)

QUOTE(silverspoon @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> 2.) Retman makes his 502nd id lol.


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Â In the Future on GBAtemp.com, the noobs who want to play GBA games on a R4 will take over the place and cause massive damage to the forum by spaming and asking idiotic questions. The admin will give up and say 'Hell with it' and close down GBAtemp.com.




Its gbatemp.net, not gbatemp.com


----------



## 111111111 (Oct 13, 2007)

not existing.


----------



## Maverick_z (Oct 13, 2007)

1. Most of the current mods/admin/forum leaders leaving and being totally overrun by n00bs asking for release dates and rom links (Already see it happening)

2. GBATemp: the place to get RICKROLL'D

3. Become famous as google

4. what he said: 





			
				111111111 said:
			
		

> Not existing


----------



## WK416 (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's another one.

Fed directly to our brains!


----------



## Maverick_z (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(WK416 @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> Here's another one.
> 
> Fed directly to our brains!








 that's no good.


----------

